# Small things that make you happy



## JP1234 (11 Dec 2009)

As much as I love reading the pet hates thread how about a thread on those small everyday things that bring a smile to your face?


Waking up a 2 or 3 hours before the alarm goes off, wrapping the duvet tighter knowing it's at least a couple of hours before you have to get up

Hearing 3 year olds giggling

Taking your shoes off after a long walk

Unexpectedly finding a €20 note in your coat pocket


----------



## Firefly (11 Dec 2009)

- Good customer service
- Listening to a favourite album not listened to for awhile 
- Hot whiskeys when the rain is hitting the windows horizontally


----------



## liaconn (11 Dec 2009)

- A good book, a glass of wine and nowhere I have to be and nothing I have to do.
- Having my nephews to stay.
- My nephews being in bed asleep when they come to stay.


----------



## Caveat (11 Dec 2009)

A great book or movie
Nice weather 
A good meal - especially if I've cooked it myself
The first mouthful of beer in a hot day after work  
Music that's so good it gives you the shivers
Sex
Nature in general
A roaring fire in winter
Cat/dog behaviour


----------



## carpedeum (11 Dec 2009)

- A walk on the Wicklow Way and a flask of tea and sambo at the break.
- Money for value gigs in Whelans.
- Reading a good book with a glass of red in the wee small hours when the kids are asleep and the house quiet.
- One pint of Guinness in a real Dublin pub, poured properly, on a Friday evening after work.
- Watching Larry David in Unreasonable Behaviour.... And scarily empathising with him!
- Watching my lads playing football on Saturdays.


----------



## GreenQueen (11 Dec 2009)

Chocolate
I'm easy to please!


----------



## Kine (11 Dec 2009)

Caveat said:


> Sex


 
I would have thought this is a given


----------



## Firefly (11 Dec 2009)

Caveat said:


> A great book or movie
> Nice weather
> A good meal - especially if I've cooked it myself
> The first mouthful of beer in a hot day after work
> ...


 
I hope that list isn't in order of preference


----------



## Betsy Og (11 Dec 2009)

Kine said:


> I would have thought this is a given


 

Yes, all married men do, more fools us........


----------



## woodbine (11 Dec 2009)

A good meal- especially if i *haven't* cooked it myself.
Friday evenings 
Having a full day to get some hosework done
having a few hours to get my car gleaming
watching my chickens bullying my cats.
collecting eggs 
Picking blackberries, mushrooms, flowers
snow
being in bed (under the velux window) when there's a storm.
receiving genuine appreciation from customers
the smell of flowers
lighting the fire
being able to drop off to sleep quickly (doesn't happen very often.)
after eights and toblerone chocolate
earl grey tea
toast with real butter and marmalade



there are so many. Thanks for starting this thread, i had forgotten how many little things there are that make me happy.


----------



## Vanilla (11 Dec 2009)

Can't believe no-one has mentioned coffee yet. The great love of my life, the first thing I think of in the morning, the myriad of different preparations, the countless variations of beans/brew/additions. Coffee, I salute you. My life would be so much poorer without it.


----------



## RMCF (12 Dec 2009)

The taste of my 2 great loves in the alcohol world:

1) A proper pint of Guinness, thick and creamy not like the stuff you get at Stansted airport.

2) Jameson with loads of ice and a dash of white.

Sweet.


----------



## Bluebells (12 Dec 2009)

Seeing an elderly couple holding hands as they walk.
The night sky.
Knowing that the birds are watching me as I fill the bird feeder.
Having a coffee as I drive along.


----------



## MandaC (12 Dec 2009)

Waking up on a Saturday morning and thinking it was a Friday (happened to me this morning!)


----------



## AgathaC (12 Dec 2009)

A nice cup of coffee while having a good chat with friends.
A good book.


----------



## RMCF (12 Dec 2009)

Believe it or not, just being Irish also does it for me.

I have been amazed on my travels round the world how much you are welcomed.


----------



## Mel (12 Dec 2009)

- a tidy house
- plants growing (not dying!) when i've planted them
- cuddling on the couch under blankie with my son and my cat
- a real fire
- coffee, coffee, coffee
- waking around 5 and realising it's not morning yet, then snuggling back down for a couple of hours
- long hot showers
- lying in the sun
- having friends over for food, wine, laughs
- knowing i have a good education behind me
- a walk in the rain knowing that the hot showre and fire are waiting at home
- candles
- surfing (badly)

I could go on. Life is good 

How could i forget?? Being from CORK!!


----------



## Sue Ellen (12 Dec 2009)

Seeing our rescue dog playing happily with the kids and watching the local feral cat rolling on the shed floor before she's fed.


----------



## DavyJones (12 Dec 2009)

I love to surf too,
Guitar playing

A little thing that makes me happy is when i am driving and listening to a song on the radio, it always makes me smile when I pass other motorist that are mouthing the words to the same song. 

Another small thing is when you smile at someone and they smile back.


----------



## Caveat (12 Dec 2009)

DavyJones said:


> A little thing that makes me happy is when i am driving and listening to a song on the radio, it always makes me smile when I pass other motorist that are mouthing the words to the same song.



+1

Love it - don't know why!


----------



## gipimann (12 Dec 2009)

Getting a wave from a fellow biker when I'm on the road - a time-honoured tradition!
When the cat decides to curl up on my lap
Coffee (thanks Vanilla!) and chocolate....yum!


----------



## Lex Foutish (12 Dec 2009)

Mel said:


> - a tidy house
> - plants growing (not dying!) when i've planted them
> - cuddling on the couch under blankie with my son and my cat
> - a real fire
> ...


 


Candidate for Post of the Week, Mel! 


1. Lying in bed at night with the rain hopping off the Velux window overhead.

2. The first sup (sip) of the first pint of Beamish.

3. Holing a long putt.

4. Seeing people, especially friends, doing well in life.

5. Meeting old friends I haven't seen in years.

6. Starting a tread on AAM and getting good responses.

7. Going on a long drive, on my own, with The Ramones or Status Quo blaring, and no one giving me weird looks.

8. Beach walking.

9. Raquel Welch. (I know she doesn't quite conform to the thread title, but what the hell!).

10. A pair of ox blood Doc's.


----------



## DrMoriarty (12 Dec 2009)

Does Penelope Cruz count?


----------



## Caveat (12 Dec 2009)

JP1234 said:


> Waking up a 2 or 3 hours before the alarm goes off, wrapping the duvet tighter knowing it's at least a couple of hours before you have to get up



+1

But what's even better, is scurrying back to bed from the bathroom in the middle of the night, and that feeling the *second* you pull the duvet back over you.

Mmmmmmm


----------



## Vanilla (12 Dec 2009)

DrMoriarty said:


> Does Penelope Cruz count?


 
That works for the purposes of the thread title, she is a pocket venus. But if I were to mention, say, Hugh Laurie I don't think he'd be too pleased...


----------



## JP1234 (12 Dec 2009)

Caveat said:


> +1
> 
> But what's even better, is scurrying back to bed from the bathroom in the middle of the night, and that feeling the *second* you pull the duvet back over you.
> 
> Mmmmmmm



Oh yes indeed....but I just hate that feeling of knowing I have to get out of bed in the first place!


----------



## MANTO (14 Dec 2009)

The smell of freshly cut grass on a warm summers day


----------



## Ron Burgundy (14 Dec 2009)

My wife would love the title of this thread

For me its my little 3 month old son smiling at me !!


----------



## Firefly (14 Dec 2009)

Ron Burgundy said:


> For me its my little 3 month old son smiling at me !!


 
Wait until he says "Da, Da, Da"  ... amazing!


----------



## Ron Burgundy (14 Dec 2009)

My wife is convinced he said it already.......but i haven't heard it !

Oh and might i add to that a run, 3k, 5k, 10k.........just finishing it and knowing the training has been worthwhile.


----------



## VOR (15 Dec 2009)

Thurles on a Summer's Sunday. Doesn't matter who's playing.
A long drive and the iPod on shuffle.
The local where you nod and they know what you mean.
Sitting at a kitchen table while slagging the hell out of my best friends and getting twice as much back. 
Coffee, the Sunday Times and nothing to do...
An early morning walk along Lahinch beach.
An afternoon cycle in the country.
Thomond Park when the the tribal roars get shushed for one moment and 26,000 stand in silence. Makes me smile every time.


----------



## Staples (15 Dec 2009)

woodbine said:


> Having a full day to get some *hosework* done


 

 Sounds painful.  Is there surgery involved?


----------



## Ceist Beag (15 Dec 2009)

Music, children, sitting on the couch with de missus on those oh to rare occasions we get the tots to sleep early enough to enjoy a film on de telly!


----------



## Ron Burgundy (15 Dec 2009)

VOR said:


> Thurles on a Summer's Sunday. Doesn't matter who's playing.
> A long drive and the iPod on shuffle.
> The local where you nod and they know what you mean.
> Sitting at a kitchen table while slagging the hell out of my best friends and getting twice as much back.
> ...


 
Oh thats a good one.........


----------



## Ron Burgundy (15 Dec 2009)

Might i add this sunday, my wife and son, a warm fire and a National Lampoons Christmas vacation on the tv.


----------



## truthseeker (15 Dec 2009)

An unexpected interaction with a strange dog where affection is given by both of us.

An interaction with a known dog where he/she is so excited and happy to see me that he/she turns into a quivering mass of screamy joy, followed by a flop to the ground for full belly rubbing.

Hiding a surprise for my husband somewhere in the house and acting all innocent when he finds it and insisting that it must have gotten there by accident.

Getting out of a too hot bath, feeling a bit weak and dizzy and lying on cool new sheets.

Clean sheets.

A horrible cold cycle to work where I see something wonderful like a beautiful sunrise or a touching scene between a couple of random strangers enroute.

An accidental view of a lovely human interaction, like driving past and seeing a child and parent greet joyfully.


----------



## Firefly (16 Dec 2009)

Ron Burgundy said:


> Might i add this sunday, my wife and son, a warm fire and a National Lampoons Christmas vacation on the tv.


 
What channel, what channel???


----------



## Firefly (16 Dec 2009)

People meeting loved ones at the airport


----------



## Complainer (16 Dec 2009)

Lifting a sleeping child, who then just melts into your arms.


----------



## Godfather (16 Dec 2009)

- A nice read at a nice coffee shop
- Polite behaviours
- When I cook well (sometimes I eat before cooking when I am too hungry, not good)


----------



## Ron Burgundy (16 Dec 2009)

Firefly said:


> What channel, what channel???


 
Sorry on blue ray......

But its on sky movies i think.


----------



## Mpsox (16 Dec 2009)

-opening the front door coming in from work and being greated by a 3ft tall 3 yr old tornado shouting DaDa who then precedes to tell me all about her day, sticking my head in her bedroom door at 6am when I get up and pulling the blanket up over her and seeing her all snuggled up, sound asleep and knowing she is warm, safe and happy
-Tayto sandwiches
-A big table, a good newspaper, a big mug of coffee and nothing better to be doing
-Having a day off work in the middle of the week and sitting in a pub with a pint, sandwich and the paper
-Cork
-The new M9 opening on Monday next
-knowing I did not dig myself into loads of debt over the last few years and that the mortgage isn't too bad
-Having a pointless conferance call cancelled and realising I've suddenly got an hour back in my day
-A good championship match, club or county, doesn't matter
-expenses being paid quickly
-Strictly come dancing finishing this Saturday night, I get my wife back
-Going to the USA, Canada or Italy
-The Blues Brothers
-An order from Amazon arriving


----------



## Teatime (16 Dec 2009)

My fishing float going under the water..."we're gonna need a bigger boat"...


----------



## Teatime (16 Dec 2009)

RMCF said:


> Believe it or not, just being Irish also does it for me.
> 
> I have been amazed on my travels round the world how much you are welcomed.


 
welcomed soon turning to ridiculed according to Myers

http://www.independent.ie/opinion/c...e-done-try-explaining-them-to-me-1976481.html


----------



## baldyman27 (16 Dec 2009)

VOR said:


> Coffee, the Sunday Times and nothing to do...
> 
> Thomond Park when the the tribal roars get shushed for one moment and 26,000 stand in silence. Makes me smile every time.


 


woodbine said:


> being in bed when there's a storm.


 
I'd agree fully with these three. Also, when my girlfriend makes me a cup of tea when I'm in one of those lazy tired moods, brings it to me on the couch and cuddles into me. Blissfully pathetic!!



carpedeum said:


> - Money for value gigs in Whelans.


 
Is this a new concept?


----------



## Ciaraella (16 Dec 2009)

This thread is making me happy!

also
- being looked after when you're sick
- my very stupid and crazy dog who's world is complete when you rub her belly
- my other crazy dog who can climb like a cat
- watching the dogs swimming
- crisps and wine in the bath, pure indulgence!
- a roaring fire
- making a nice dinner and people loving it
- birds eating the food i put out for them
- putting pj's on that have been warming on the radiator mmmmmm


----------



## Complainer (16 Dec 2009)

Ciaraella said:


> - crisps and wine in the bath, pure indulgence!


Does this not make the bathwater turn red?


----------



## Lex Foutish (16 Dec 2009)

Complainer said:


> Does this not make the bathwater turn red?


 
And turn the water salty.................?


----------



## Rois (17 Dec 2009)

The robin whose been in my garden the past 2 days (hope he stays another while)
The first snowfall of the year and walking out in the fresh snow
My 3 dogs and their totally different personalities 
A long walk anywhere with the dogs 
Lying in bed watching a soppy movie 
Lighting a real fire with turf & logs on a cold night and watching the blazes


----------



## Ron Burgundy (17 Dec 2009)

A nice bath listening to some music after a long run !

Seeing liverwho out of the top 4 in the league

Driving home from work on Christmas eve with Chris Rea on the radio.

As mentioned above, a big open fire and just sitting watching it.

Eating a home cooked meal.


----------



## VOR (17 Dec 2009)

Ron Burgundy said:


> Seeing liverwho out of the top 4 in the league


 
Amen to that. "This will be our year". Always makes me smile.


----------



## Firefly (17 Dec 2009)

I know the title of this thread refers to small things that make you happy, but from the response it seems as if these items do the job on their own. No need for the big house, new car, exotic holidays at all, just a good book, nice cuppa, roaring fire, children, pets and loved ones all around you. 50 euro max!


----------



## Ron Burgundy (17 Dec 2009)

But it is handy to have the house for the roaring fire.......i find a camp fire in dec rather cold

But i do agree, since my son came along my outlook on life has changed and what makes my happy has changed as well.


----------



## Vanilla (17 Dec 2009)

Firefly said:


> I know the title of this thread refers to small things that make you happy, but from the response it seems as if these items do the job on their own. No need for the big house, new car, exotic holidays at all, just a good book, nice cuppa, roaring fire, children, pets and loved ones all around you. 50 euro max!


 
Sounds like you got a bargain, do you mind me asking where did you buy your children?

Mine were much more expensive ( and continue to be a loss making venture, suppose we can hope for a return when they become the future Taoiseach and MD of Ryanair respectively, not that I'm a pushy parent or anything).


----------



## Ciaraella (17 Dec 2009)

Lex Foutish said:


> And turn the water salty.................?


 

The crisps do get pretty soggy!


----------



## Towger (17 Dec 2009)

Being able to run children on 50 euro max!


----------



## mf1 (17 Dec 2009)

I felt it was time to lower the tone a bit!

Courtesy of Eartha Kitt 

I'm just an old fashioned girl with an old fashioned mind
Not sophisticated, I'm the sweet and simple kind.
I want an old fashioned house, with an old fashioned fence
And an old fashioned millionaire.

I want an old fashioned car, a cerise Cadillac,
Long enough to put a bowling alley in the back.
I want an old fashioned house, with an old fashioned fence
And an old fashioned millionaire.

I'll stay weaving at my loom,
Be no trouble to my groom,
If he'll keep the piles of money mounting.
In our cottage there will be
A soundproof nursery
Not to wake the baby while I'm counting.

I like the old fashioned flowers, violets are for me -
Have them made in diamonds by the man at Tiffany.
I want an old fashioned house, with an old fashioned fence
And an old fashioned millionaire.

I'm just a pilgrim at heart, oh so pure and genteel.
Watch me in Las Vegas while I'm at the spinning wheel!
I want an old fashioned house, with an old fashioned fence
And an old fashioned millionaire.

I'll ask for such simple things when my birthday occurs:
Two appartment buildings that are labelled 'Hers' and 'Hers'.
I want an old fashioned house, with an old fashioned fence
And an old fashioned millionaire.

I like Chopin and Bizet
And the songs of yesterday,
String quartets and Polonesian carols.
But the music that excels
Is the sound of oil wells
As they slurp, slurp, slurp into the barrels.

Our little home will be quaint as an old parasol,
And instead of carpet I'll have money wall to wall.
I want an old fashioned house, with an old fashioned fence
And an old fashioned millionaire.

mf


----------



## Mers1 (17 Dec 2009)

Hugs from my better half!
Hugs from my dog!
Bath, wine, candles and mp3 player 
Singing in the bath! 
Being in South Kerry - anytime


----------



## JJ1982 (17 Dec 2009)

-I love when i stick my cold hands up my fellas shirt and the panic it causes!
-I love going to bed at night know my cats are rolled in a 2-cat ball in the warm spot i just vacated on the couch
-I love when my 3year old nieces play house, the mundane things that they obviously pick up from us get thrown back in our faces!!


----------



## Firefly (21 Dec 2009)

Throwing my feets across to the heat at Mrs Firefly's half of the bed when she goes out to the bathroom during the night.


----------

